# General introduction



## COOSTIETIGHTNER123 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi all, this is an ant and rubber tree scenario post. I'm 55 years old. Male, currently residing in the UK. I'm a truck driver (was) until my stupidity for which I expect no sympathy, however I've done my time, made right my mistakes and taken my criticism. I am currently disqualified from driving. I would like to relocate to Spain, take a new driving test for which I will gain a Spanish licence, but I'm aware I will not be able to drive in the UK. I have some teaching online certificates also, but little practical experience. I'm advised that the UK does not have a reciprocal agreement in place with most countries regarding disqualified drivers,so this would not be a bar to taking a test fir a new licence in my host country. Is any of this accurate? My Spanish is ok, I've also worked in the pub trade so could maybe do that. Am I correct in assuming you would need residencia or at least NIE to take theory and practical driving tests?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Have you asked this before? This has definitely come up on the forum before...
You have to be a resident in order to take the test. In order to be resident, if you are from the UK you need a visa. If you don't know about visas, here's a link. You need the info in both posts.








LINK TO SPANISH CONSULATE LONDON visa information.


I'm sure that there will be MANY questions from British citizens wanting to move to Spain from 2021 who are unaware of the financial & other requirements for visas. So here's a link to the Spanish consulate in London visa section...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

COOSTIETIGHTNER123 said:


> Hi all, this is an ant and rubber tree scenario post. I'm 55 years old. Male, currently residing in the UK. I'm a truck driver (was) until my stupidity for which I expect no sympathy, however I've done my time, made right my mistakes and taken my criticism. I am currently disqualified from driving. I would like to relocate to Spain, take a new driving test for which I will gain a Spanish licence, but I'm aware I will not be able to drive in the UK. I have some teaching online certificates also, but little practical experience. I'm advised that the UK does not have a reciprocal agreement in place with most countries regarding disqualified drivers,so this would not be a bar to taking a test fir a new licence in my host country. Is any of this accurate? My Spanish is ok, I've also worked in the pub trade so could maybe do that. Am I correct in assuming you would need residencia or at least NIE to take theory and practical driving tests?
> Thanks in advance.


Ive seen a post like this before as well.
But giving you the benefit.

To come to Spain (and indeed any other EU country) you will need a visa. Cant just come and look for work unless you have a passport from an EU country and then you can without a visa. 
The Uk is now a 3rd country so you will face the same hurdles as US, Canadian, Australian etc. 
Follow the link in the earlier post, it gives all info for the visa requirements.

Im assuming you will want to work, but to get that you will need a job offer and the company to apply for you.
However they would have to prove that no EU citizen was able to do the job. 
Or you can come with a self employed or business visa. You will need a business plan and a lot of money.
The NLV visa is for retiree's and does not allow you to work.
Im assuming you don't have €500,000 so the golden visa is out as well.

You have said that you want to take a test and drive here. If you want to run a business driving, you already have an issue with no licence (even a UK one).

The visa's all require a Police check as well so your conviction may appear, that may also hamper your chances depending on the severity of it.

I would take legal advice as you have a situation I doubt anyone here could advise on properly.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You have teaching online certificates. In what?


----------



## COOSTIETIGHTNER123 (Jul 3, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You have teaching online certificates. In what?


Tesol and Tefl teaching English as a foreign language.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

COOSTIETIGHTNER123 said:


> Tesol and Tefl teaching English as a foreign language.


 You might get some work but you would need the employer to arrange a work Visa which would probably only be a 9 month contract
Have you permanently lost your licence or is it just temporary. If temporary then given the recent news of the need for drivers wouldn't it be more prudent to wait cause I can assure you the money you make as an English teacher will be minuscule compared to a truck driver.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

kaipa said:


> You might get some work but you would need the employer to arrange a work Visa which would probably only be a 9 month contract
> Have you permanently lost your licence or is it just temporary. If temporary then given the recent news of the need for drivers wouldn't it be more prudent to wait cause I can assure you the money you make as an English teacher will be minuscule compared to a truck driver.


And the UK are reporting a massive shortage of lorry drivers at the moment.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

COOSTIETIGHTNER123 said:


> Tesol and Tefl teaching English as a foreign language.


Sadly, i highly doubt that this will get you a strong enough job offer to qualify for a visa. Thousands of people have these certificates. Me included. I did the courses many years ago as a kind of backup thing to have but soon found that as its not a degree level teaching qualification, work is hard to find. And, countless EU citizens have these qualifications so even if you found a job, it would be hard for an employer to prove they need you over others for visa purposes.


----------

